# Where Can I Buy Bands In Spain?



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys, meeeee again









On chat I have been talking to abeexodus and he is stuck on where to find bands in Spain. I said that i'm sure people would be able to help out, and that I would post a topic for him.

So, can anyone offer any suggestions on where bands are available in Spain?

Cheers Luke


----------



## abeexodus (Aug 27, 2012)

LBurnnett!!! many thanks!! ^^


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

*EDIT* he does not want to buy off the internet


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

hi I live in Spain and I buy Theraban (ebay) and cut my own bands.
As far as i know there is not possibility to buy bands.


----------



## Dejotaa (Aug 23, 2012)

You speak spanish?
I'm from Spain, you can buy the thera bands in orthopedics shops (sorry if bad written)
En español: las puedes comprar en tiendas ortopédicas/de ortopedia


----------



## abeexodus (Aug 27, 2012)

Dejotaa said:


> You speak spanish?
> I'm from Spain, you can buy the thera bands in orthopedics shops (sorry if bad written)
> En español: las puedes comprar en tiendas ortopédicas/de ortopedia


Hola! soy yo el me hizo el post por que no tengo mucha idea , estoy comenzando en esto y voy a mirar hoy de ir a comprar ! me puedes decir su nombre? , un saludo y gracias


----------



## Dejotaa (Aug 23, 2012)

Pues te vas a la tienda de ortopedia q mas cerca tengas y le preguntas por thera bands (creo q se pronuncia zera bands) dile q son bandas para rehabilitacion y q las hay de varios colores: (de menos a mas duras) transparente-amarilla-verde-marrón-azul(esta se suele utilizar)-*****-plata-oro(la mas dura, es la q mas se utiliza)


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

en tiendas de fitness o incliso en Decathlon tienes estas bandas o similares ;-)


----------



## abeexodus (Aug 27, 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos, un saludo


----------



## abeexodus (Aug 27, 2012)

Dejotaa said:


> Pues te vas a la tienda de ortopedia q mas cerca tengas y le preguntas por thera bands (creo q se pronuncia zera bands) dile q son bandas para rehabilitacion y q las hay de varios colores: (de menos a mas duras) transparente-amarilla-verde-marrón-azul(esta se suele utilizar)-*****-plata-oro(la mas dura, es la q mas se utiliza)


Vaya entonces cual es la mejor la azul? o la negra? gracias por todos y a todos soy novato pero me gusta que me apolleis con consejos y demas ^^


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Si


----------



## abeexodus (Aug 27, 2012)

Sofreto said:


> Si


Hmm!? x)


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

hyo he usado la thereband negra y la oro, me quedo con la oro la negra no dura mucho
I have used Theraband black and gold, I prefer gold Theraband last longer


----------



## abeexodus (Aug 27, 2012)

faca said:


> hyo he usado la thereband negra y la oro, me quedo con la oro la negra no dura mucho
> I have used Theraband black and gold, I prefer gold Theraband last longer


Mañana ire a comprar , me han dicho en las ortopedias no? , podrias pasarme una foto? es que he comprado una banda que es muy gruesa es azul pero es gruesa abra que cortarla?


----------



## Dejotaa (Aug 23, 2012)

Bueno, sea cual sea habrá q cortarla, 25cm de largo y 2,5 cm de ancho pero con la theraband oro q es la mejor q hay(de grosor no hay q cortarlaa!!), para q en la tienda no te timen y te den la amarilla prueba a estirarla, estara dificil un poco de estirarla a tope.
Suerte con la compra









P.D: No se venden en tiras, sino en "planchas", bueno planchas no es la mejor palabra para describirlo, como en "cuadrados" o "rectángulos" depende de cuanto compres.


----------



## abeexodus (Aug 27, 2012)

Dejotaa said:


> Bueno, sea cual sea habrá q cortarla, 25cm de largo y 2,5 cm de ancho pero con la theraband oro q es la mejor q hay(de grosor no hay q cortarlaa!!), para q en la tienda no te timen y te den la amarilla prueba a estirarla, estara dificil un poco de estirarla a tope.
> Suerte con la compra
> 
> 
> ...


Yo creo que me voy a morir xD, donde quedan esas bandas que eran tubos realmente? esas eran la caña.. jeje
Mañana mirare! ^^, gracias


----------

